# SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable [FIXED]

## sebgarden

Here are my boot error messages:

```

* Bringing up eth0   [OK]

* Setting default gateway...

SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable

* Failed to bring eth0 up   [!!]

* Bringing eth0 down...     [OK]

* Error: Problem starting needed services

*      "netmount" was not started

*Starting vcron   [OK]

* Setting up gdm [OK]

* Starting local    [OK]

```

As you see, I have problems to configure my network. I'm behind a gateway and I need to write a little script to enable in /etc/conf.d/local.start to get the network working:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

                

depend() {

        need net

}

ifconfig eth0 172.20.208.81 broadcast 172.20.208.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add 172.20.254.254 eth0

route add -net default gw 172.20.254.254 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

export http_proxy="www-cache.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de:3128"

export ftp_proxy="$http_proxy"

export RSYNC_PROXY="$http_proxy"

```

Here is also my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

iface_eth0="172.20.208.81 broadcast 172.20.208.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/172.20.254.254"

```

But I tried to set up samba and it's a mess to configure because of this problem, so that I would like some normal network installation now. Has someone an idea of the problem ?

Regards,

Sébastien.Last edited by sebgarden on Thu Feb 06, 2003 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## compu-tom

Is your NIC driver loaded? Check 

```
lsmod
```

. If not, load the module with 

```
modprobe <modname>
```

 and try bringing up eth0 again.

Add the module's name to /etc/modules.autoload to let it be loaded automatically on startup.

----------

## sebgarden

Sorry, but I don't have to load any modules for my network card because I compiled them in the kernel. I tried to bring eth0 up with dhcp with didn't manage it: I can't get the good params with dhcpcd and the time to wait for the (bad) configuration at the boot time is at least 15 seconds against 3 seconds with a manual config.

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Are you certain that the network card is found by the kernel? Do a grep on the dmesg output or try to manually assign an IP first.

----------

## sebgarden

I can't find anything with grep in dmesg ressembling to network or Realtek or 8139 or ethernet. But I can browse the web, as you see, so I don't think the kernel doesn't load the thing or can it load it wrong ?

Sébastien

----------

## sebgarden

Can someone help me please. I don't understand where the problem is in my ip static configuration. And please, do not denigrate me, I searched before posting  :Sad:  .

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Are you using the gentoo-sources kernel? If so, try a vanilla one. Heavily patched kernels can cause weird problems...

----------

## sebgarden

Yes I use a gentoo-patched kernel. Do you really think it could be SO weird  :Shocked:  ? Anyway, I will try this and report the result here.

Thx,

Sébastien.

----------

## rtn

 *sebgarden wrote:*   

> I can't find anything with grep in dmesg ressembling to network or Realtek or 8139 or ethernet. But I can browse the web, as you see, so I don't think the kernel doesn't load the thing or can it load it wrong ?
> 
> Sébastien

 

Maybe post your kernel config so we can see it.

--rtn

----------

## sebgarden

Here it is:

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

CONFIG_I2C_PPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCFEPP=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PAGEBUF_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

CONFIG_IMON=m

CONFIG_EXECOUNT=y

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=y

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_KDB is not set

# CONFIG_KDB_MODULES is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is

----------

## rtn

Do you actually need this line in your /etc/init.d/local.start ?

```
route add 172.20.254.254 eth0 
```

I'd assume that you would just need your ifconfig and default routes...

I'd also double check the netmask on your default route.

--rtn

----------

## sebgarden

Hello guys,

I missed that the kernel detected my ethernet card in dmesg (my dmesg what outdated). So that I definitely don't think it's a problem with the kernel. You rtn should be right, something is probably wrong in my config.

But I need the

```
route add 172.20.254.254 eth0
```

and as far as I am concerned, my Realtek 8139C didn't work without and I searched the forums for this line. However, I will try one more time without  :Confused: . I will also check the netmask and post the result here.

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## pjp

I wonder if SIOCADDRT: File exists could be related.

----------

## sebgarden

Replaced netmask with 255.255.0.0

@ħđøħæþø↓đł↓«ħæþøħ→đnæ@^~ħ

Sorry, I missed the point: I should have see it. Do you see any contradiction between the netmask in

 *sebgarden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here is also my /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 and the command

 *sebgarden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> route add 172.20.254.254 eth0
> ```
> ...

 

 I ran to set the gateway ? I think so: there is a contradiction in the last two arguments: netmask xxx.xxx.255.0 is incompatible with the gateway at xxx.xxx.254.254 ? Am I wrong ?

Regards and sorry for the inconvenience.

Sébastien.

----------

## Vxster

Well, the contradiction is between the IP you have set and the gateway...the 255.255.255.0 masks out using other than 172.20.208.x range

----------

